# Can you delay your move?



## Mr&Mrs.Mo (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello Everybody

My husband and I would looking to emigrate to canad in 3 years time, do you think its worth starting the process now? And if/when we get the PR card do you then have to have landed within a certain time frame or can you chose to move a year or 2 later? Any advice much appreciated thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Mr&Mrs.Mo said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> My husband and I would looking to emigrate to canad in 3 years time, do you think its worth starting the process now? And if/when we get the PR card do you then have to have landed within a certain time frame or can you chose to move a year or 2 later? Any advice much appreciated thank you.


Once you receive your PR you have one year from date of your medicals to "land". This, of course, would be less than one year from receipt of PR approval. I assume your occupation(s) are on THE LIST of 29.


----------



## Mr&Mrs.Mo (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you Auld Yin, I'm a nurse and my husband is in the royal navy. We would like to pay off our loan (2 more years) before emigrating. We also have to account for the 12 months notice needed for the Navy, selling our home etc. We are off to vancouver August 2011, more research than holiday but still looking forward to it. This forum has been so helpful and going by previous threads visa applocations seem to be taking 2-4 years anyway. Maybe the best option is submit our application now.
Thank you again.


----------



## wyekoon (Oct 21, 2009)

If I may add, if/when you get your PR, you can enter Canada (called land) to take up your PR, return to your home country if you have other unfinished business, and come back in later

The reason this is an option is that the immigrant/PR needs to stay in Canada for a total of 3 years in 5. Otherwise, he/she risks their PR not being renewed.

I landed in Canada in 2007, returned to my home country and finally made the big/permanent move in mid 2009.


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

wyekoon said:


> The reason this is an option is that the immigrant/PR needs to stay in Canada for a total of 3 years in 5. Otherwise, he/she risks their PR not being renewed.


Actually it's 2 years out of every five.


----------



## wyekoon (Oct 21, 2009)

Snodge said:


> Actually it's 2 years out of every five.


whoop! sorry - about that.
it is indeed 2 out of 5 years.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

When we got our Pr the paperwork said it we had to land within 1 year of the Medical dates, we are landing in Nvember and returning to finalise in the Uk before finally moving to Nova Scotia.


----------

